# New Aristo Philharmonic sound system



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm just reporting (and trying to decode) the announcements on the Aristo forum.

Apparently a new "module" to attach to your Revolution "receiver" is being made, called a "transponder"

The idea is that the output of your sound card, or any other sound source can be input to the transponder, which then uses the Revolution "receiver" to transmit sound.

Aristo will also make a 15 watt "wireless" speaker to receive these sounds.


One scenario is to be able to have better speakers and sound in a train, so the sound card, the transponder and the Revo are in the engine, and then the speaker is in a trailing car.

Also, if you have locos in the middle or the back of the train, you could put these wireless speakers in a stock car near the other locos.

The size of the wireless speaker is not given, but it apparently needs a trail car of it's own.

Other uses were to transmit the loco sounds back to where you are running your trains, or to transmit ambient sounds to a box car, like cattle mooing, etc.

There is a mention of a proximity detector to be able to trigger sounds.


Note, Aristo is not making sound cards, this is a wireless sound system.

Read the Aristo forum to see the exact words used, but I'm pretty sure, after reading all the posts several times, that I "get it".

It will be interesting to see when made.

Greg


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

OK Greg I give up! Where on the forum is this thread listed..I can't seem to find it.....Help! 

Bubba


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Aristo and Philharmonic in the same sentence...nope....I'm not even going to go there.... 


Keith


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Aristo battery forum

*http://www.aristocraft.com/vbulleti...hp?t=16717*


There's a little more information about it in the general forum, but it's bad stuff, like you have to get your Revo transmitter firmware updated, and you can't update your receivers, so you need new ones.

All the description of what it is is in the link above. You might have to read it 3 times to figure out what they mean.

That's basically why I wrote it down here.

Regards, Greg


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks Greg. I only had to read it 1 and 1/2 times. 
Pretty easy to understand, seemed to belike blue tooth, actually at a show 2 years ago I saw a couple people experimenting with blue tooth, I poo pood it. 
Seems like Louis is on the cutting edge. Uses the sound card and only passes the signal via decoder to the wireless speaker, controlled by the hand held.....only down side may be the size of the speaker..for 15 watts the magnet will have to be very large, hopefully they will offer a speaker small enough for use inside an engine...if not will only be used with a trailing car if they can't offer it to work in a smaller enclosure, which will suck if people want to use it without trailing car applications..UNLESS you will be able to apply it BOTH ways 1 passed through decoder to wireless speaker OR ..2nd the usual way bypassing the decoder for wireless...anyway VERY cutting edge!!!!!! 
I am very impressed with this new option,this is just the first step....from here we will see another very large leap in sound offerings and correct representation....Phoenix better take notice where this idea is going and jump on the band wagon! 
Home stereo has offered wireless technology for rear speakers, even though there are limitations, none the less no wires and is still pretty much in its infantcy.

For me I don't need stereo, just louder cho cho sound!

Bubba


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, the main intent seems to be able to have a large speaker and powerful amp, so fitting in the loco is probably out of the question in terms of speaker size (as you mentioned) and interior volume necessary for good bass. 

I would think having wireless sound means that your sound source is somewhere different than the speaker, so using wireless to go from somewhere to the loco, it would probably just be best to put the sound card in the loco. 

Yeah, louder is good, I have actually no problem getting loud enough, it's reducing the distortion and increasing the bass. 

You should hear my sound setup in the 2-10-2, the chuff itself actually rumbles! It's good enough for me, I actually turned the volume down! All from a 3.5 inch speaker and a (mostly) airtight Aristo tender.

Greg


----------

